# Enneagram and numerology similarity



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Has anyone notice the similarity between enneagram and numerology?


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

How so?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Haven't looked into it much, but numerology also has 9 "types" I guess?


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Seems like numerology is generally about giving significance to numerical patterns. The Enneagram types simply use the numbers as labels for identifying the types - 9 different delineations of personality.

However, the symbol does place emphasis on the numerical patterns/sequences by way of the inner lines. So, I guess the question could more precisely be "Is there a similarity between numerology and use of the inner lines?"

There's also the triadic groupings (e.g., centers, wings, etc.). I don't know that those would be considered numerology. They simply use the symbol to create patterns of relationship between the types.

I think an interesting question would be one that explores the similarities and differences between the Enneagram types and zodiac signs (or astrology in general). I don't mean the legitimacy or correlation of types but the patterned approach each takes (for example the Enneagram starts with 9 types and then draws patterned relationships between the types based on a symbol).


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

enneathusiast said:


> How so?


The numbers and their associated meanings almost correspond with each other:
1- The born leader/The reformer
2- The peacemarker/The helper
3- The creator/The achiever
4- The organiser/The individualist
5- The free spirit/The investigator
6- The humanitarian/ The loyalist
7- The analyst/ The enthusiast
8- The go-getter/ The reformer
9 - The enthisiast/ The peacemaker

Source: Destiny Numbers | Numerology Destiny Numbers | Destiny Number


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Nonsense said:


> Haven't looked into it much, but numerology also has 9 "types" I guess?


Actually, numerology has 11 and 22 as well, but they're exceptionally rare to come upon.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

enneathusiast said:


> Seems like numerology is generally about giving significance to numerical patterns. The Enneagram types simply use the numbers as labels for identifying the types - 9 different delineations of personality.
> 
> However, the symbol does place emphasis on the numerical patterns/sequences by way of the inner lines. So, I guess the question could more precisely be "Is there a similarity between numerology and use of the inner lines?"
> 
> ...


I noticed that they almost do correspond with each other. Yes, even the healthy/unhealthy patterns are similar.

That probably is the only think that doesn't have much similarity to numerology, and maybe I need to read up on how two types interact.

I'm not quite sure about that and zodiac signs are assigned to the year/month you're born in. Yet even people born in the same day can have very different personalities. That's why I don't think the birthpath of numerology is fully accurate but the destiny (based on your birth name) does seem very similar. I wonder what approach astrology uses? I have yet to go into detail with astrology and the zodiac.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Powerhouse said:


> The numbers and their associated meanings almost correspond with each other:
> 1- The born leader/The reformer
> 2- The peacemarker/The helper
> 3- The creator/The achiever
> ...


OK, you seem to be talking about something called Destiny Numbers. I was just talking about the concept of numerology in general. Using your link, this is the _best fit_ I get between these Destiny Numbers and the Enneagram Types (the Destiny Number descriptions come from the linked page).

Destiny #1 - This number shows that the person has natural, inbuilt leadership qualities and is destined to be a leader.
Best fits Enneatype 8.

Destiny #2 - People with Number 2 as the destiny number have diplomatic capabilities. They make good peacemakers.
Best fits Enneatype 9.

Destiny #3 - A possessor of number 3 as the destiny number excels in creating and maintaining relationships. 
Best fits Enneatype 2.

Destiny #4 - With Number 4 as the destiny number, the individual has great potential for all kinds of managerial work. He has obvious powerful capabilities to manage big organizations. He can take big responsibilities on himself, and fulfils them with precision.
Best fits Enneatype 3 elements of Enneatype 1 (perhaps Enneatype 1 should take this number because Enneatype 3 fits Destiny# 8, one difficulty with this for Enneatype 1 is that Enneatype 1 can have difficulty with managerial work when they micromanage others if the other is "not doing it right").

Destiny #5 - This destiny number is possessed by those who love to have change in their lives. They do not tolerate a stagnating lifestyle. They find fulfilment in having freedom. He delights in travelling, adventure and challenges in life.
Best fits Enneatype 7.

Destiny #6 - The possessor of this destiny number is affectionate and homely with humanitarian capabilities. He is eager to help those who are unhappy, weak and facing adversity in their lives; he lifts them up from their fate and enables them to find happiness in their lives, and fulfilment in his own life.
Elements of several Enneatypes (perhaps Enneatype 6 could be fit into this one in the sense of supporting the underdog).

Destiny #7 - The Number 7 in Destiny numbers means someone having teaching capabilities. He is a thinker and a learner of new things and needs good time with himself.
Best fits Enneatype 5.

Destiny #8 - Destiny Number 8 belongs to people who desire respect from others and are very ambitious in their lives. Such a person makes it his aim to accomplish great things and achieve outstanding success in his life.
Best fits Enneatype 3.

Destiny #9 - The Destiny number 9 possessor has great enthusiasm for life. He brings beauty and perfection into his own life and into the lives of others. This he does through his contribution on charity, romance and art.
Best fits Enneatype 4.

Not an exact fit (especially since the longer descriptions of the Destiny Numbers begin wandering into multiple Enneatypes), but a one-to-one between the two systems might be:


Destiny#Enneatype182932415766758394


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

I disagree with you in some points. I have bolded them.



enneathusiast said:


> OK, you seem to be talking about something called Destiny Numbers. I was just talking about the concept of numerology in general. Using your link, this is the _best fit_ I get between these Destiny Numbers and the Enneagram Types (the Destiny Number descriptions come from the linked page).
> 
> Destiny #1 - This number shows that the person has natural, inbuilt leadership qualities and is destined to be a leader.
> Best fits Enneatype *type 6w5cp, 1 (particularly 1w2), type 3 and type 8*.
> ...


That's all.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> I disagree with you in some points. I have bolded them.


That's fine. I was just offering @Powerhouse an alternative to what she had posted (a one-to-one attempt). I don't know anything about Destiny Numbers and don't really feel other systems can be correlated with the Enneatypes in any direct way. But if people want to explore those possibilities, I might offer my two cents when asked.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

enneathusiast said:


> OK, you seem to be talking about something called Destiny Numbers. I was just talking about the concept of numerology in general. Using your link, this is the _best fit_ I get between these Destiny Numbers and the Enneagram Types (the Destiny Number descriptions come from the linked page).
> 
> Destiny #1 - This number shows that the person has natural, inbuilt leadership qualities and is destined to be a leader.
> Best fits Enneatype 8.
> ...


Thanks for the analysis! Though I am still surprised that despite the mix-up, they still have a corresponding type that seems to fit quite well.

I also noticed something else. There's the habit challenge number (also part of numerology) that seems to fit well with the weakness of one's enneagram type.

Have any of you tried to calculate your own destiny number and comparing to your tritype? I know it doesn't quite fit, but my enneagram tritype description sounds really similar to my numerology, much more so than my MBTI type.


----------



## onyxbrain (Mar 30, 2014)

Numerology-speaking, I am an 11.
I reduce to 11 in one calculation, as oppose to many.

For compatibility, 11 is reduced to 2.

I am a 5w4, sp/ sx.

In the book, "The Secret Language of Birthdays", my birthday is associated with the number 5 (they add the numbers of the day itself, ex. 14, 1 + 4 = 5).

You may find a connection for yourself, relating your enneastanding and numerology report, but I assure you that there are many people who can't.

Best not to mix. Correction, best not to mix up with numerology- point, blank, period.


----------



## JeremiahCrouse (Jan 16, 2021)

Dont blend numerology and enneagram? Darnit, but why? Sure i agree that this is this and that is that, but dont we also need a final product?


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

Aquamarine said:


> The numbers and their associated meanings almost correspond with each other:
> 1- The born leader/The reformer
> 2- The peacemarker/The helper
> 3- The creator/The achiever
> ...


I disagree. 

IMO: 
1 - Enneagram 3 or 8 
2 - Enneagram 9 or 2
3 - Enneagram 4w3 or 7w6
4 - Enneagram 1
5 - Enneagram 7 
6 - Enneagram 6
7 - Enneagram 5
8 - Enneagram 8 
9 - Enneagram 9 or 2


----------



## hiddenglass (Feb 18, 2021)

yes, there is significant interplay between certain areas of numerology and enneagram, and for good reason… what enneagram "is", is the crystallization through our ego of one of the natures of the 9 numbers… I'd read Plotinus "On Number", or just generally look up archetypal information on the numbers themselves. The Monad, the Dyad, &c.…


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Enneagram is simply noticing the physical manifestation of Angel Numbers, which is related to Natural Numbers as well.









Natural Numbers







bodyof9.com













Angel Numbers – Learn the Angel Number Meanings Today


Angel numbers are recurring spiritual number sequences that carry angel meanings and symbolism. Reveal your angel number meanings and signals today.




www.ask-angels.com


----------



## Ari777 (Apr 18, 2021)

Aquamarine said:


> Actually, numerology has 11 and 22 as well, but they're exceptionally rare to come upon.


And 33


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

My life path is 8.

From what I remember, the ultimate goal of life path 8 is to balance out the physical with the mental, materialism with spirituality, sensory with intuition. And I feel like this is true for my course of life.

Information on life path 8:

*Lesson: *_Balance & Power_ 
*Known As:* _Path of Empowerment_ 
*Description:* Ambitious, Visionary, Organised, Authoritative, Efficient, Tough, and Materialistic
*Strengths:* You can handle big projects, natural manager and leader, not afraid of hard work, your ambition and organisational talent will get you far 
*Weaknesses:* Material gains and greed could cloud your perspective, need for recognition and status may cause self-harm or pain, tendency to be self-righteous or dictatorial, workaholic
*Biggest Challenges:* Balancing the material world with the spiritual world, knowing your limits so that you don't burn yourself out, understanding the importance of what you can't buy (friends, family, love, compassion), detachment

To me this could either be 1+3 or 8+3.


----------

